# Ultra Racing Braces



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Everyone always says buy them on ebay everytime I see this question. Wish some vendor would sell them or better yet a US company actually start making these parts.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have the Ultra Racing Rear Torsion Chassis Brace RT2-1304– New in plastic wrap – modified to fit NA Cruze . I don't have my Cruze anymore and will sell at great price. This part goes across the rear "frame" rails(behind the bumper cover) and stiffens the rear of the car even more. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The problem with a US company becoming a distributor is that the company is located in Malaysia or China last I checked, and communication is hard due to language and time barriers. I'm not sure how ISM was able to get their hands on them, maybe they were partnered with another company that was set up as a distributor, I cant say for sure.

As for being anti-ebay, personally I don't understand that whole stance. Even though you're buying the bars off ebay, that doesn't mean you're buying from some random dude, half the time you're still buying from the company who manufactures the part. So yeah you might be buying off ebay, but you're still buying the products from Ultra Racing themselves. You could also try contacting them through their website for purchase, just google ultra racing.

Just as an example, the vinyl company I work for (Mixxed Auto) gets more business from ebay orders than we do through our website.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Actually there is one distributor in the US. Throwdown Performance (High Performance Auto Parts Accessories | Ultra Racing | Unorthodox Racing | P2R). They are a reliable company and they have reasonable prices. I think the ebay prices are better (if I remember correctly)...but it's up to you where you buy. Ebay sellers from Malaysia are all reliable as far as I've heard, just that it takes almost 2 full weeks to get them.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I found my bars (front and rear strut and the rear lower 2 point)...all second hand (the rear strut was unused...but from private sellers).

I got the UR front strut bar along with the 1st gen Whiteline sway (missing parts and not for my year)...plus the ZZP a-pillar pod and TTR engine mount for only $150 shipped.

Then from someone else I got the front and rear strut bars (the rear mind you was unused...technically new)...for only $130 shipped.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> As for being anti-ebay, personally I don't understand that whole stance. Even though you're buying the bars off ebay, that doesn't mean you're buying from some random dude, half the time you're still buying from the company who manufactures the part. So yeah you might be buying off ebay, but you're still buying the products from Ultra Racing themselves. You could also try contacting them through their website for purchase, just google ultra racing.


I quit using ebay long ago as 99% of the crap you buy is coming straight from china and is a knockoff of a real item. I realize these bars are made overseas, but I will not support ebay when they let vendors sell items that are clearly fake or of very poor quality. 

One item I bought was an official xbox controller, the controller and packaging looked 99% correct but once you picked it up you could feel it was not an official microsoft product & did not preform as such either. 

Other items I purchased were from supposedly US sellers with high rep, unfortunately it took a month to get those items since they were just a front for selling items made and shipped from china. If I wanted poorly made stuff from china, I would go shop at walmart. 

I'm sure these bars would be ok from ebay but I see no reason a US based vendor could not make a killing selling these parts, even if marked up due to overseas shipping.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! Nice to see someone in the US still supplies these.

Good looking out Polak! :th_coolio:


----------

